# Horus and sons changing their armour/colors



## Eleaxus (Aug 1, 2009)

Greetings, recently talking with a friend about a pre-heresy Luna wolves/Sons of Horus 1000pt army list, and we couldn't decide on a fluff point about the army.

The paint scheme will be when they change their names to the Sons of Horus, I was wondering at what point after Ullanor (how far are they into the crusade?) do they change? And also, does Horus change his armour/color from the white of luna wolves to the all black armour we see, this was done when and how in the HH?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 206 years into the Great Crusade. The GC started in... 801m.30, no? So that means Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 007m.31

Then the party on Sixty-Three-Nineteen, the transit and fight at murder...first contact to the Interex and the eventual destruction of the Interex (say another year). After the defeat of the Interex, the Luna Wolves are renamed to the Sons of Horus.

So somewhere around 30,007-30,008. 206th-208th year of the Great Crusade, depending on a few factors (what part of the year year specifically did the Compliance of Sixty-Three-Nineteen begin, how long the Interex took to subdue, ect).

As for Horus's armor, I do not know.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

hailene said:


> Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 206 years into the Great Crusade. The GC started in... 801m.30, no? So that means Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 007m.31
> 
> Then the party on Sixty-Three-Nineteen, the transit and fight at murder...first contact to the Interex and the eventual destruction of the Interex (say another year). After the defeat of the Interex, the Luna Wolves are renamed to the Sons of Horus.
> 
> ...


Everything you need to know wrapped up in a nice little package.

As for Horus, I've only seen him with either black or white armor. I'm not sure he ever changed it to the green tint seen in the rest of his legion. The Sons of Horus changed their name and colors to the Black Legion when Abbadon rallied them to vengance after Horus's fall.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I think _False Gods_ depicts him in sea-green armour. I'm in a rush right now, but I can look it up later on this evening (assuming no one beats me to the punch).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Horus painted his armor black to match the elite Justaerin of his Legion when they became the Sons of Horus.


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought I remember reading the Black Terminator armor was a gift form the Mars fabricator general when he sided with Horus.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

hailene said:


> Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 206 years into the Great Crusade. The GC started in... 801m.30, no? So that means Sixty-Three-Nineteen happened 007m.31
> 
> Then the party on Sixty-Three-Nineteen, the transit and fight at murder...first contact to the Interex and the eventual destruction of the Interex (say another year). After the defeat of the Interex, the Luna Wolves are renamed to the Sons of Horus.
> 
> ...


According to the published timeline, the Luna Wolves were renamed the Sons of Horus in 003.M31 (2 years before Isstvan III).


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> According to the published timeline, the Luna Wolves were renamed the Sons of Horus in 003.M31 (2 years before Isstvan III).


Interesting. The 6th edition rulebook states the Great Crusade began in 800.M30 (not 801.M31 that I read before). _Horus Rising_ states that Sixty-Three Nineteen happened on the 206th year of the Great Crusade. That would Sixty-Three Nineteen happened in 005.M31 (made a mistake earlier about "adding" years, whoops).

Sixty-Three Nineteen happened before the Luna Wolves changed to the Sons of Horus...

Hrm.

Either someone screwed up somewhere or perhaps in _Horus Rising_, the information available to Loken was incorrect. It was not infact the 206th year of the Great Crusade, but something closer to the 203rd.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The first time they wore the green in battle was on Davin the time horus fell.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

hailene said:


> Either someone screwed up somewhere or perhaps in _Horus Rising_, the information available to Loken was incorrect. It was not infact the 206th year of the Great Crusade, but something closer to the 203rd.


Could be time distortion, given that they are attempting to use the same relative time on a galactic scale. There is bound to be some discrepency, three years isn't to terrible (plus they have mentioned before that not all of the fluff information in the rulebooks and codecies is 100% accurate.)


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Could be time distortion, given that they are attempting to use the same relative time on a galactic scale.


I could only assume they're using some sort of non-subjective method of time keeping. Otherwise keeping anything straight would be more of a nightmare than it already is.



darkreever said:


> plus they have mentioned before that not all of the fluff information in the rulebooks and codecies is 100% accurate.


I think this is the best bet. Just some mistakes that have crept in here and there.

Best answer is probably, as Worth of Truth said, "after Davin". That's about as good as it'll get, mostly.
~~~~~~~~

CoTE where is the published timeline posted?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

hailene said:


> CoTE where is the published timeline posted?


_Horus Heresy: Betrayal_.


----------

